# Uses for a box scraper



## Ricks2524 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased a Brinly Box scraper and works great taking care of my drive. Now i'm looking to creating an outside area with a fire pit. Can I use the box scraper to tear up and remove the sod/ grass ? The ground is fairly soft


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Probably, I have a pull type box scraper and used it to scratch off vegetation when I was building a new driveway, and then to spread the gravel, worked well.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Scraper have teeth?..if so try teeth first.
Soft ground box blade should have problem.


----------



## Ricks2524 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes it has teeth. I Planned on using it to break up the sod and dirt along with the pull blade to clean it up.


----------

